# What's your favourite pokemon?



## CrimsonTrigger

Here is mine


----------



## fire mage64

kyogre (sp?)


----------



## Dissonance

Milotic:


----------



## fire mage64

wow thats a nice picture XD ^


----------



## scooby




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## applesauce5482

Always will be... Charizard


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## lazy

I always thought the three turtles were the coolest. I can't remember their names other than blastoise. I never got a holographic turtle when I bought the cards :-((


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

lazy said:


> I always thought the three turtles were the coolest. I can't remember their names other than blastoise. I never got a holographic turtle when I bought the cards :-((


There's actually two types of three turtles. There's the water, original, and far better; Squirtle, Warturtle, and Blastoise, and then the grass ones whose names I can't remember because they aren't as cool, all I know is they have vegetation growing on their backs.


----------



## NatureFellow

BLASTOICE.

water cannon.
water cannon.
water cannon.
next!


----------



## Tangerine

Gyarados & Lapras


----------



## BobtheBest




----------



## minimized

I want to say:










But the Gengar line, Gyrados, and Infernape are also good choices.


----------



## rdrr

Growlithe, a puppy pokemon. Shoots fire.


----------



## mezzoforte

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Here is mine


I love snorlax! He's just like me.


----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## beshino

^ You can get great milk AND ham. Not that slaughtering animals make sense in the Pokemon world.


----------



## erasercrumbs

beshino said:


> Not that slaughtering animals make sense in the Pokemon world.


Human interaction with Pokemon is pretty weird to begin with. They're sentient beings, but are often kept in corrals like they're animals. Whenever you drink Miltank milk, you're consuming milk that was (forcibly?) extracted from a thinking being of approximate human intelligence.

If you think about it, whenever you force Pokemon to breed to produce a more powerful one, you're essentially doing what Lex Luthor did when he created Bizarro. Or what Saruman did when he created Uruk-hai.


----------



## Fruitcake

I have about ten favourites but for the sake of spamlessness I will just post one.










x3


----------



## beshino

erasercrumbs said:


> Human interaction with Pokemon is pretty weird to begin with. They're sentient beings, but are often kept in corrals like they're animals. Whenever you drink Miltank milk, you're consuming milk that was (forcibly?) extracted from a thinking being with of approximate human intelligence.
> 
> If you think about it, whenever you force Pokemon to breed to produce a more powerful one, you're essentially doing what Lex Luthor did when he created Bizarro. Or what Saruman did when he created Uruk-hai.


You know what else?









Where do they get this chicken from!?!? GAH!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Toppington

I wonder if I'll be shot for posting a 5th gen? Oh well.










Maybe toss in my favorite of the 1st gen for the hell of it.










Too bad most people forget he exists.  Dat leek (and very elegant "dance" for his B/W animation).


----------



## Matomi

I am seeing a severe lack of Typhlosion!


----------



## Nekomata




----------



## Kris10

It's a tie between these two


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Kris10 said:


>


Congratulations! Your Mewtwo evolved into this!


----------



## Kris10

Alright! XD

mewtwo is badass in melee. I always picked him.


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Toppington said:


> Maybe toss in my favorite of the 1st gen for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad most people forget he exists.  Dat leek (and very elegant "dance" for his B/W animation).


Oh I love Farfetch'd, but he's so hard to get in the game because you can only get like one of him?

Your other Pokemon however....:no


----------



## Toppington

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Your other Pokemon however....:no


It's so hip and trendy to hate on the 4th and 5th gens, I know. But that guy and his evolution chain are actually a cool little idea, tbh. I didn't like most of the new ones either.


----------



## Aphexfan

Gengar!! :yay, also got to love Lugia, Mew, totodile as well :b


----------



## LordScott




----------



## minimized

Toppington said:


> It's so hip and trendy to hate on the 4th and 5th gens, I know. But that guy and his evolution chain are actually a cool little idea, tbh. I didn't like most of the new ones either.


Haha, I got the 4th gen covered :clap

I will pick a 5th gen guy ok mmm Snivy. Smug little ******* - too bad he isn't better.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## Joe

Glaceon:








Charmander:








Galvantula:








Those are 3 of my favourites, its too hard for me to pick my favourite overall sorry :roll

+I don't think gen 4 was bad, but gen 5 had some terrible pokemon in (E.g. Afro Tauros.)


----------



## xTKsaucex

We all know anything after second gen isn't worth talking about lols,

my favourites were Suicune, Mew Two, Scizor, Lugia and Celebi


----------



## Blanck

Ninetails. Too fluffy to resist


----------



## Genetic Garbage




----------



## Corvus Cowl




----------



## Toppington

Hmm... I'm bored enough to do this, so I'll post my favorites of the gens I didn't include before.

2nd -









3rd -









4th -


----------



## Charmeleon

Pikachu of course


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

ExotikTamale said:


> Pikachu of course


I'd love to Body Slam that Pikachu...


----------



## ShylyPolite

Blanck said:


> Ninetails. Too fluffy to resist


Ahh one of my faves too! But Vulpix tops it for me...


----------



## Tentative

Another vote for Gengar.










Others favorites: Gyarados, Feraligatr, Steelix, Scyther, Charizard, Blastoise and Tyranitar.

Least favorite is probably Drowzee...:|


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

ExotikTamale said:


> Pikachu of course


Jessica Nigri is so hot.


----------



## River In The Mountain




----------



## Dissonance

Skyloft said:


>


Luxray is one of my favorite new generation pokemon, most of the pokemon from the 4th generation weren't all that good, but him.....he's freaking great.


----------



## TS043

pikachu for sure


----------



## SunflowerSutra

erasercrumbs said:


>


Oh my GOSH, that's the best picture I've ever seen! XD

And also about the chicken, beshino! XD I've always wondering that too.

My favorite has always been Vulpix =) She's so cute!


----------



## Midnight Laces




----------



## Charizard

I will give you guys one guess.

If you get it wrong, you lose. _Forever_.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Pikachu!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Charizard said:


> I will give you guys one guess.
> 
> If you get it wrong, you lose. _Forever_.


.... Blastoise?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Charizard said:


> I will give you guys one guess.
> 
> If you get it wrong, you lose. _Forever_.


Umm, is it










God this is a hard guess. But since there are about 649 pokemon (apparently) we just have to get 647 more people in here to guess and we'll figure it out.


----------



## kc1895




----------



## minimized

Charizard said:


> I will give you guys one guess.
> 
> If you get it wrong, you lose. _Forever_.


...Mudkipz?

:clap


----------



## Watercoulour

~Cyndiquil~










~Celebi~










~Cubone~










~Minun~










~Umbreon~










Pretty much my favorite pokemon with cyndiquil being my most favorite. ^^


----------



## Ltg

It's too tough to choose just one. A top three is painful enough!









Jolteon, an old favorite from 1st gen








Absol, a favorite from 3rd gen








Mienshao, a new favorite from 5th gen


----------



## Nefury

Zapdos + Articuno

Moltres was always so disappointing.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Here's another favourite:










Houndoom! Any pokemon with the word "doom" in its name has to be awesome. Too bad I never used one whenever I played pokemon, but next time I might have to give it a shot.


----------



## nycdude

Blastoise


----------



## LifeinAShell

charizard or blastiose


----------



## Radiata




----------



## erasercrumbs

Radiata said:


>


When I was young, I loved Psyduck until I found out it evolved into Golduck. BOR-ING. Psyduck is in need of a third evolution that returns it to its vacant, oddball roots.


----------



## ufc

MEWTWO FTW!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

This pokemon is a beast! Love this thing. It levels up so fast and pretty much dominates everything early on. It's so fast.


----------



## telepathic

Tyranitar. 8)


----------



## rapidfox1

Lugia


----------



## eppe

Sleeps 18 hours a day. I'm jelly.












Radiata said:


>


i love him too. i laugh every time i see him use tail whip in the anime :3


----------



## WTFAust

No love for Wobbuffet?








I LOVE this guy!

Oh, and Drifblim too. He's cool.








Just look at that majestic blimp! Definitely one of my favourites.

EDIT:
Forgot Leafeon!
In my opinion, THE BEST eeveelution:








I mean, just LOOK at it!


----------



## beshino

WTFAust said:


> No love for Wobbuffet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this guy!


Wynaut









*cough*badpun*cough*


----------



## False Protagonist




----------



## The Truth

Now this thread needs to be revived. 

If I had to pick a favorite it would probably either be Swampert, Skarmory, or Charizard


----------



## Cam1

Duuuuude, Geodude.


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Zeppelin

Pikachu!


----------



## False Protagonist

And of course...


----------



## Sephiroth

The one that looked like a cat,he was quiet and rarely appeared,I forgot his name....


----------



## Zeppelin

Sephiroth said:


> The one that looked like a cat,he was quiet and rarely appeared,I forgot his name....


Is it Meowth? I surprised more people haven't said that one because of the number of people that like cats.


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> Is it Meowth? I surprised more people haven't said that one because of the number of people that like cats.


Meowth was kind of a douche :/


----------



## Lmatic3030

Geodude


----------



## greenee

My fav is Metagross. Such a cool design


----------



## low




----------



## The Truth

Sephiroth said:


> The one that looked like a cat,he was quiet and rarely appeared,I forgot his name....


If it was quiet, then it might be Persian..?


----------



## Brad

Wabafet.


----------



## Icestorm

Hmm... I'd say Blaziken.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Used Excadrill in my first Pokemon Black playthrough and this thing dominated everything with swords dance and earthquake. Too bad the thing was less defensive than most steel types and pretty much got knocked out by ground and fire attacks too easily, but other than that, a pretty good pokemon.

I also have a soft spot for Blitzle










Soooooo cute


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Shiny charizard is pretty freaking bad ***.


----------



## Sephiroth

Zeppelin said:


> Is it Meowth? I surprised more people haven't said that one because of the number of people that like cats.





> ThatOneWeirdGuy Quote:
> If it was quiet, then it might be Persian..?


 No it was this guy







Mew


----------



## erasercrumbs

CrimsonTrigger said:


>


Pssst...PSSSSSST...you ain't a'sposed to like new Pokes. It's bad manners. That's why I never admit to liking Sableye. You're only allowed to like those brilliant, classic, time-tested designs, like:










And:









And, of course:


----------



## Tacos

Breloom is my favorite.


----------



## enfield

milotic


----------



## Lone-Wolf

Duskull


----------



## ImWeird

Couldn't pick just one.


----------



## Cashew

Also Leafeon, now.


----------



## Chieve

eevee, abra, ditto, diglette, huanter jinx


----------



## Malek

Umbreon & Growlithe / Arcanine. 

I can just imagine a young naive Officer Jenny...

Jenny: "Growlithe, rip his freakin' throat out!"
Growlithe: *inquisitively tilts head to the side*. "...Arrf?"


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

erasercrumbs said:


> Pssst...PSSSSSST...you ain't a'sposed to like new Pokes. It's bad manners. That's why I never admit to like Sableye. You're only allowed to like those brilliant, classic, time-tested designs, like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course:


Yeah I know. All those new Pokemon are dreadfully hideous. None of them compare to this racially sensitive beauty:


----------



## SpaceOfMind

Espeon closely followed by Typhlosion.


----------



## Souldoubt

Either Absol or Espeon, never been able to decide


----------



## cautious

Eevee & all of her evolutions.


----------



## fm5827

Has always been Squirtle.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Malek said:


> Umbreon & Growlithe / Arcanine.
> 
> I can just imagine a young naive Officer Jenny...
> 
> Jenny: "Growlithe, rip his freakin' throat out!"
> Growlithe: *inquisitively tilts head to the side*. "...Arrf?"


:lol Can't imagine Officer Jenny ever saying _that_.

And I always liked Arcanine. I liked all of Gary's Pokemon from 1st generation. I didn't like his other Pokemon because I wasn't sure if he even appears in the other series :stu


----------



## pbandjam

Bulbasaur *****es!!!


----------



## erasercrumbs

I was flipping through my old Nintendo Powers today (what a sad life I lead), and stumbled upon an article detailing something truly beautiful...










Does anyone else remember these? They rank among the best things ever invented. It's a Pop Tart, _studded with candy_. Pop Tarts are all but candy as is, but then, to hammer Pokemon-shaped Smarties into them...


----------



## Ramon

Totodile, pikachu, dragonite- I always get these whenever I start up a game.


----------



## R3served

kc1895 said:


>


Lmfao is that a real Pokemon?


----------



## one pathetic loner

Gyarados


----------



## Tokztero

Tyranitar.


----------



## BTAG

This is an impossible question for me. Near the top however are, Vaporeon, Articuno, Umbreon, Charmander, and Pikachu. There are several more, but I'm not going to list dozens of them.


----------



## whatevzers

Jolteon! I always have one on my team.


----------



## SuperSky

Growlithe, Dragonite, Charmander, Pikachu and Gyarados probably


----------



## Valtron

Furfrou is my new favorite. It's got great defense and I own a white Poodle irl.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Off the top of my head my favourites are Dragonite, Flaeron, Charmander, Charizard, Ludicolo, Vulpix, Bellossom and Umbreon.


----------



## Parsnip

I have a soft spot for:
Persians, because I'm a cat person and dammit they're cats. 
Gyarados ... just because. I used to collect Magikarp just to level them up into a team of Gyarados.
Jigglypuffs almost entirely because they're pink, round and adorable.


----------



## Glass Child

Myuu Myuu~










Always held a special place in my heart, even if it wasn't anything nearly as cool as Absol or Arcanine.
For the record, it is also the one pokemon that saved the franchise, so.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Markiel

Tepig! 







It's a pig and a pokemon!


----------



## Bluestar29

Marowak, sharpedo and Gardevoir.


----------



## Whatev

Jirachi
Vaporeon
Azumarill


----------



## RayOfLight123

Snorlax and Squirtle


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Scyther.


----------



## VinBZ

I've got a few but #1 is Flygon.


----------



## tennislover84

Raichu. I know very little about Pokemon, but one of my nephews used to be really into it. I like Raichu for being orange, with tiger stripes and having a lightning bolt for a tail. And more importantly, because it's one of the only Pokemon I know. :b


----------



## Martimnp

Treecko for life!


----------



## Constellations

Milotic would be my favourite, I like defensive Pokemon.
Marvel Scale is also a really great ability


----------



## mattmc

Magikarp

"It is virtually worthless in terms of both power and speed. It is the most weak and pathetic Pokémon in the world."

"It is said to be the world's weakest Pokémon. No one knows why it has managed to survive."


----------



## Charmeleon

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Pikachu of course


I'm still going with Pikachu


----------



## TheSilentGamer

It's really hard to pick a favorite out of 700+ Pokemon. I'm gonna go with Haunter. 
One way or another, I'll always end up with this guy in my party.


----------



## Ignopius

Bulbasaur was my starter in Pokemon Blue. Back when razor leaf always critically hit!


----------



## animeflower6084

My favorite it is the legendary Pokemon Darkrai.


----------



## Torkani

Magnemite (Love those electric types! )


----------



## Fat Man

I have a ton but if I had to choose just one, ...it would have to be Whimsicott.










I can just imagine this little guy chilling out on my head or something haha.


----------



## Cronos

Shedinja, it has the coolest concept - a discarded cicada husk that took on a life of its own. The "halo" is what makes its design great.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Mutha****in diglett!


----------



## Todd124

It's a tie between Mawile and Metagross.


----------



## winterspell

I will always have a soft spot for Rapidash and Kingler.:heart They were my pwn pokemon in Pokemon Red. Rapidash's stomp would always make them flinch. Kingler also had a move like that. And there was Guillotine's 1 hit KO. 

I haven't played pokemon in sooooo long. I played up till Diamond, then lost interest. But I'll be buying XY (someday) because Mega Charizard brought that interest back. 

I'm also thinking of playing pokemmo. Looks pretty cool. Hopefully it's fun.


----------



## Skeletra

Ivysaur! He's a dinosaur toad thing, how can he not be cool?
I also really like slowpoke and gloom.


I only played the two first games, but I don't remember who I liked in the second...


----------



## feels

Garbodor the most precious angel of them all









Malamar a badass too


----------



## thetown

Wobbuffet


----------



## Recessive J

Probably Dragonite. An absolute badass but still cute enough to cuddle up with


----------



## Cheesecake

I would say Gengar.


----------



## Ape

*Heracross* is my favorite "standard" pokemon, *Infernape* is my favorite starter line pokemon, and *Mewtwo* is my favorite legendary.


----------



## AffinityWing

My Luxray was one of my strongest pokemon back when I played Platinum and I developed a great attachment with him. I also really like Glaceon, Mismagius, and Roserade.


----------



## Telliblah

heh


----------



## kaminagi

Vulpix and Squirtle


----------



## ApathyDivine

Altaria, Sawsbuck, and Dragonite are my favorites


----------



## ShatteredGlass

trubbish bc it matches me

jk lol

i like gardevoir quite a bit. physically it's kinda weak but it's a damn powerhouse of special attacks, and as of gen 6 it not only has a mega evolution, but it's also part fairy type, meaning it can use that move from hell (or heaven, depending on if you're on the receiving or giving end), moon blast. as such it wrecks dragon types and can easily counter psychic's weakness to dark types with the aforementioned moon blast. i believe fairy types are also weak to poison types. guess what. psychic types murder poison types too.  psychic and fairy compliment each other really well, making it one of my favorite combos.

gardevoir's awesome. gallade sux in comparison lol.


----------



## smeeble

Togekiss


----------



## Kovu

I have two. Raichu and Slowbro.


----------



## Azel

Gardevoir and sylveon they're just so pretty, especially mega gardevoir.


----------



## Baalzebub

Scizor has always been my bro


----------



## Pongowaffle

I have always thought this dude looks cool. Even better that it is not one of the popular ones.

But growing up Dragonite has always been my favorite. I always loved that episode where it attacked the lighthouse without the show identifying it.


----------



## Raulz

I don't play Pokemon anymore, but I will never forget this ***-kicker. Such a cool looking starter pokemon.


----------



## Chelsalina

Always has, always will be. <3


----------



## PrincessV

Articuno b/c he's so majestical & sparkly


----------



## Paperback Writer

I always really liked *Alakazam*. He just seemed...cool, as did psychic types in general, I suppose. And you really had to work to get one back in the day, levelling up an Abra that could only use teleport and then finding someone to trade Kadabra with.

I remember at school during the peak of the trading card years, I spent a day negotiating a deal with someone who had an Alakazam card. I think I might have sacrificed a Zapdos, plus a load of other cards that weren't as good. I suppose I was going for the quality over quantity approach. I think the person I was trading with actually preferred to collect psychic types as well, but I didn't let that stop me, and eventually we agreed a deal. Alakazam was mine. Then later on that night, some other kid from school came to my door and I ended up swapping Alakazam for a Blastoise. :um


----------



## VividKaleidoscope

I've always loved Vileplume.


----------



## Friendonkey

Kadabra!










Alakazam is cool too though.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I've always wanted a Zigzagoon as a pet.










So cute, so fuzzy... I wish Pokemon were real ;~;


----------



## Estillum

I used to like Haunter a lot growing up, but 3D has not treated them kindly.

More recently I've become quite fond of Golurk and Banette.


----------



## LonesomeLoner

Another vote for Charizard here.


----------

